# Hobby Shops that sell G scale trains in Québec ?



## Droopy (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know a few Hobby Shops that sell G scale trains in Québec (NOT in Montréal please !).
Thanks for your help !


----------



## Droopy (May 22, 2013)

Hey hey hey !
What's going on......no one is from Québec on this forum (ça s'peux-tu ça) ?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Droopy, but Montreal seems to be it for Quebec


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you close to Vermont, New Hampshire or Ottawa?


----------



## Droopy (May 22, 2013)

Posted By Don Howard on 25 May 2013 12:41 PM 
Are you close to Vermont, New Hampshire or Ottawa? 

In fact, I'll be on vacation in Quebec next september.
So, I'll be very close to Ottawa (2hrs from Montreal on hwy 417) but I can't pass the border (passport too old).
Thanks for you advices.


----------

